# Basement Stove



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I have a poured concrete foundation 2 story home. I would like to install a wood burning stove in the below ground poured and insulated basement. Is this possible? I imagine it is but what would such a job cost as I am not a wood stove installer in any way 
Thanks for anything that you are able to share.....


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Yes it is possible but it won't be cheap. You would probably have to run pipe from basement all the way through the attic. My guess is you're looking at around $5000 minimum, probably more.


----------



## shotgun658 (Dec 16, 2008)

And first check with your homeowners insurance company you might find your premiums go up a lot.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

shotgun658 said:


> And first check with your homeowners insurance company you might find your premiums go up a lot.


Agreed. I just had to remove one from my uncle's basement that hadn't been used in years. We then had to have the agent come out for pictures to confirm so he could get the woodstove cost removed from his premium.

Its worth it to check with your insurance first. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

You may be able to have a side vent punched thru the concrete or out the wall above the cement.
Gunna get LOTS of opinions on this one!!!


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

I did this for a living for nine years. If you want a full run down feel free to pm me and I'll give you my number. It will be pricey though. Has to be class a pipe once you penetrate any surface. Class a doesn't come cheap. If you run it through the house it has to be boxed in. Run it through the wall and you will have to put a tee and plug system in. Pipe will have to run up to above the roof. Height depends on the pitch of your roof.

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Insurance companies are getting extremely touchy about wood stoves. I have a 48 x 48 pole barn and was told by my agent that none of the comanies that they carry would touch it with a ten foot pole.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Hevi said:


> Insurance companies are getting extremely touchy about wood stoves. I have a 48 x 48 pole barn and was told by my agent that none of the comanies that they carry would touch it with a ten foot pole.




You are absolutely correct. My last insurance company cancelled me because I would not remove the wood stove from an out building with block walls up past the wood stove and the chimney run out through what used to be a window. 


Currently, I have AAA and the only question that they asked me is if it was installed by a licensed contractor. Crazy part is, I don't even use it as I prefer a salamander anyway.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

WoW. said:


> You are absolutely correct. My last insurance company cancelled me because I would not remove the wood stove from an out building with block walls up past the wood stove and the chimney run out through what used to be a window.
> 
> 
> Currently, I have AAA and the only question that they asked me is if it was installed by a licensed contractor. Crazy part is, I don't even use it as I prefer a salamander anyway.


 
I had a Hearthstone Heritage professionally installed in my home last year. After my inspection, the adjustor said everything looked great. Then...6 weeks ago, we got a letter saying that our insurance would be cancelled if we did not put in some type of heat shield. Even though everything was up to code, they didn't "like" it. So, I had about 50 square feet of ledgestone installed around the stove...


----------



## wingsfan2 (Feb 26, 2009)

shotgun658 said:


> And first check with your homeowners insurance company you might find your premiums go up a lot.


We called the insurance company before we installed our stove in the basement, since we had had a previous house fire, to see if we could install a stove. They told us as long as it was installed according to manufactures installment recomendations and had a building permit and inspection we could install one. It only raised our home insurance $30 a year. Check you ins. company first. I installed a Englaner 30 ith 4ft of inside pipe and 26ft f outside stainless steel chimney and Ihave about $1700 in my install. I am fortunate enough to have a corner of the basement with 2 egress windows and portion of sudded wall that I put the chimney thru.


----------



## wingsfan2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hevi said:


> Insurance companies are getting extremely touchy about wood stoves. I have a 48 x 48 pole barn and was told by my agent that none of the comanies that they carry would touch it with a ten foot pole.


 
The reason probably has to do with the fact that most people store gasoline cans and other volatile fluids in garages and polebarns and fire and those fumes do not go well together.


----------

